# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Wanting Estimates for Large World Map Comission

## MTVExtreme

Project Scope:
Community Project, this project is for my TTRPG Discord Community Critical Fail. We're currently undertaking a community project for worldbuilding.
I have a paint.net map file with various generic layers indicating large mountain ranges and climates and I am looking for an estimate for someone to take what I have and turn it into a beautiful geographical map. 

Setting:
An Earth-like (and Earth-sized) planet - the name of the Planet is either Shaymia or Axiem (Still undergoing community polling) inside our universe titled "The Azure Realms" 

Design Concept:
Really I am looking for 2 types of map, one of which being a life-like representation of the world' geographical features (forest, tundra, deserts, rivers etc). And a black and white height map of the world. See the following links for a general idea.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...7&d=1564505532

https://i.imgur.com/6H0aWqf.jpg


As for Quality and Size: I'm hoping something fairly detailed, so you can zoom in and see detail. Professional Quality is not required, due to this being a community project, however I am accepting estimates for all levels of experience and if we find a price and style we like we may pool together the funds for the commission. 

We have no time constraints this will be a long standing project and we value fun, and quality over speed.

I would like rights to post and edit the map (uploading the map on World Anvil for example) but it will not be used in a method to generate money, the artist can retain full copyright.

Payment:
None of us are experienced with maps or mapmakers so we do not have any idea on the cost for the scope of this project, so we are open for discussions. If anyone is interested, please let me know of your rate, give examples of past work, and ask any questions you may need?

And if you would happen to be interested about assisting us in the world building project itself we're always welcoming to new community members, just keep in mind all of us are amateurs and are just doing it as a fun hobby for our D&D & Pathfinder campaigns.


Contact

Here on the board, I'll try to check back here when I remember. 

Best Contact: Discord - MTVExtreme#1920 - I am on the Cartographers' Guild Server.

Email: mtvextereme1998@gmail.com

If you use email please use Map Estimate as the contact line

Thanks
- MTVExtreme

----------


## MTVExtreme

Thank you for those who emailed me with interest in this project, however I have chosen a cartographer already for this project.

----------


## ThomasR

Too bad I saw this one too late  :Very Happy:

----------

